#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Communication Skills for Engineers/ Personality Development zone/ Interviews Tips & Tricks >  >  Ten Tough Questions For An Interview-Interview Questions & Answers Pdf Download

## nanny

*Ten Tough Interview Questions and Ten Great Answers*

The following are some of the most difficult questions you will face in the course of your job interviews. Some questions may seem rather simple on the surface--such as "Tell me about yourself"--but these questions can have a variety of answers. The more open-ended the question, the wider the variation in the answers. Once you have become practiced in your interviewing skills, you will find that you can use almost any question as a launching pad for a particular topic or compelling story.


*1. Tell me about yourself.*
My background to date has been centered around preparing myself to become the very best _____ I can become. Let me tell you specifically how I've prepared myself . . .

*2. Why should I hire you?*
Because I sincerely believe that I'm the best person for the job. I realize that there are many other college students who have the ability to do this job. I also have that ability. But I also bring an additional quality that makes me the very best person for the job--my attitude for excellence. Not just giving lip service to excellence, but putting every part of
myself into achieving it. In _____ and _____ I have consistently reached for becoming the very best I can become by doing the  following . . .

*3. What is your long-range objective? Where do you want to be 10 or 15 years from now?
*Although it's certainly difficult to predict things far into the future, I know what direction I want to develop toward. Within five years, I would like to become the very best _____ your company has. In fact, my personal career mission statement is to become a worldclass _____ in the _____ industry. I will work toward becoming the expert that othersrely upon. And in doing so, I feel I will be fully prepared to take on any greater responsibilities that might be presented in the long term.

*4. How has your education prepared you for your career?*
As you will note on my rsum, I've taken not only the required core classes in the _____ field, I've also gone above and beyond. I've taken every class the college has to offer in the field and also completed an independent study project specifically in this area. But it's not just taking the classes to gain academic knowledge--I've taken each class, both inside and outside of my major, with this profession in mind. So when we're studying _____ in _____, I've viewed it from the perspective of _____. In addition, I've always tried to keep a practical view of how the information would apply to my job. Not just theory, but how
it would actually apply. My capstone course project in my final semester involved developing a real-world model of _____, which is very similar to what might be used within your company. 

*5. Are you a team player?
*Very much so. In fact, I've had opportunities in both athletics and academics to develop my skills as a team player. I was involved in _____ at the intramural level, including leading my team in assists during the past year--I always try to help others achieve their best. In academics, I've worked on several team projects, serving as both a member and team leader. I've seen the value of working together as a team to achieve a greater goal than any one of us could have achieved individually. As an example . . .

*6. Have you ever had a conflict with a boss or professor? How was it resolved?
*Yes, I have had conflicts in the past. Never major ones, but certainly there have been situations where there was a disagreement that needed to be resolved. I've found that when conflict occurs, it's because of a failure to see both sides of the situation. Therefore, I ask the other person to give me their perspective and at the same time ask that they allow me to fully explain my perspective. At that point, I would work with the person to find out if a compromise could be reached. If not, I would submit to their decision because they are my superior. In the end, you have to be willing to submit yourself to the
directives of your superior, whether you're in full agreement or not. An example of thiswas when . . .

*7. What is your greatest weakness?*
I would say my greatest weakness has been my lack of proper planning in the past. I would overcommit myself with too many variant tasks, then not be able to fully accomplish each as I would like. However, since I've come to recognize that weakness,
I've taken steps to correct it. For example, I now carry a planning calendar in my pocket so that I can plan all of my appointments and "to do" items. Here, let me show you how I have this week planned out . . .
*
8. If I were to ask your professors to describe you, what would they say?*
I believe they would say I'm a very energetic person, that I put my mind to the task at hand and see to it that it's accomplished. They would say that if they ever had something that needed to be done, I was the person who they could always depend on to see that it was accomplished. They would say that I always took a keen interest in the subjects I was studying and always sought ways to apply the knowledge in real world settings. Am I just guessing that they would say these things? No, in fact, I'm quite certain they would say those things because I have with me several letters of recommendation from my professors and those are their very words. Let me show you . . .
*
9. What qualities do you feel a successful manager should have?
*The key quality should be leadership--the ability to be the visionary for the people who are working under them. The person who can set the course and direction for subordinates. A manager should also be a positive role model for others to follow. The
highest calling of a true leader is inspiring others to reach the highest of their abilities. I'd like to tell you about a person who I consider to be a true leader . ..

*10. If you had to live your life over again, what would you change?
*That's a good question. I realize that it can be very easy to continually look back and wish that things had been different in the past. But I also realize that things in the past cannot be changed, that only things in the future can be changed. That's why I continually strive to improve myself each and every day and that's why I'm working hard to continually increase my knowledge in the _____ field. That's also the reason why I want to become the very best _____ your company has ever had. To make positive change. And all of that is still in the future. So in answer to your question, there isn't anything in my past that I
would change. I look only to the future to make changes in my life. 

*Important:
*
Do not reproduce the answers verbatim.Do not repeat the same answer in each and every company, as this might put you in a tight situation. Research the company well before attending the interview. If possible, try to know the area in which you are expected to work and model your answers accordingly. Give a small pause before you start answering a question and also in between your answers. This conveys a fact to the interviewers that you are thinking before answering, and not just blurting out the mugged up answers.





  Similar Threads: C And C++ Interview Questions And Answers  PDF Download Tough interview questions Ten Tough Questions For An Interview-Interview Questions & Answers The Best Answers to Tough Interview Questions - How to face interview tricks The Best Answers to Tough Interview Questions How to face interview tricks

----------


## jenny2765

Thanks for suppose. I have another tips.
1.*Why do you want this job?
2.**Why should I hire you?
3.**What is your biggest weakness?
4.**Why are you leaving your current role?
5.**Where do you want to be in five years  time?*

----------


## mani10mani10

nice.......................

----------


## srinivas71438

thanks.....,these are al very useful to me
 this is nice post but these are all not enough to cross the interview level.

----------


## RAHUL KAMKERI

very useful n helps in dealing questions wit smart answers....

----------


## EBRAR4480

Please send me the top ten togh question & answer for an interview on my email id- ebrar.apc@gmail.com

----------

